# I couldn't leave him there....



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

We have a new addition. I was at Wal-Mart picking up some stuff and decided to look at the fish. I was not planning on getting another at the moment but I saw this little sick guy I felt so bad for him. Actually all of them are sick and they were in horrible conditions. Their water was dirty, cloudy, reddish, and very gross. I was very upset with the conditions. We left and I could not get the fish out of my head so I had to go back. I took one of the sicker ones to try and save him. I think he has swim bladder and he has a problem swimming around. He is very cute and very small. I just couldn’t leave him there… I wanted to take them all but I couldn’t of course. There were dead fish all over and I complained to two different people because it was disgusting and someone needs to take care of those poor fish. I was angry with that store.

Here is my sick lil guy. He needs a name…










































Looks like he wants to give a kiss:


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Aw poor guy. I'm glad he has a good home now. Very pretty can't wait to see him when he gets better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AW! He's so cute. 

I LOVE that last shot! Thanks for taking him in!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He actually looks pretty healthy to me. He's very pretty.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Well his body and fins seem healthy but he is not very active and he swims all weird. He kind of floats to the top and his back seems a little curved or something. He sometimes lays on his side at the bottom but most of the time he floats his head at the top so he can get air. He seems very weak. I am pretty sure it is swim bladder. He did flare for me so that is a good sign right?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

hes really pretty, and i do that all the time, i think only 5 of my 13 are one i acctually picked. the rest are rescues.


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Awhs. Glad hes got a good home now! Ive heard horror stories of wal mart. im glad we dont have fish at our wal marts :S 
Hes very fiery ^_^


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's so cute! You have to put that last shot in the photo contest! It's awesome!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone... I have named him Tito.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

What color/pattern would he be? He has a pale colored mouth and his fins are darker red than his body. There were some others there that looked like his siblings and they were marble looking. Do you think he has marbling in him?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

he looks like just a red betta to me.. you won't know if he has the marble gene until his color changes (if it does).


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty! That last picture is amazing!


----------



## radiationbaby (Mar 25, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Thanks everyone... I have named him Tito.


Cute name! I hope the little guy feels better being taken care of by someone who actually knows something.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is soooo cute! Good on your for rescuing him! That last shot is TOO CUTE...you should enter that in the contest!


----------

